# OnePlus 6T Akkuprobleme ?



## piinnn (12. November 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

Habe nach langem warten nun endlich mein OnePlus 6T am letzten Donnerstag erhalten, und bin generell sehr zufrieden, bis auf eine Sache, und zwar den Akku bzw. die Laufzeit. Mein Vorheriges Smartphone war ein S8, was am Ende auch nicht mehr lange durch hielt. 

Jedoch hält der Akku meines OnePlus 6T gerade so einen ganzen Tag durch, wobei es, sollte ich es mal intensiver benutzen, nicht mal reicht. Zudem wird der Akku auch teilweise etwas "wärmer" während der Benutzung, obwohl ich keine fordernden Apps verwende. Außerdem habe ich durchgehend den Energiesparmodus an. Das Aufladen hingegen geht sehr schnell, weswegen es für mich noch kein wirkliches Problem war. 
Ich habe jetzt noch nicht genau gemessen wie viel Prozent des Akkus in welcher Zeit verschwindet, werde es aber in den nächsten Tagen mal ausmessen.  
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch auch diese Erfahrungen oder Ähnliche mit dem OnePlus 6T gemacht? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Darkseth (12. November 2018)

Gibt's dazu etwas genauere Daten/Zahlen? ^^ Wie viel Screen-On-Time schaffst du in einer Akkuladung von 100% auf <5%?
Ich hab bei der letzten ladung innerhalb von 36 stunden 8 stunden und 15 minuten~ geschafft, dann war der Akku leer.

Hab schon screens gesehen von über 8 stunden, über das komplette Wochenende (also 3 Tage durch), und jeder ist begeistert, und meint, kaum ein anderes Smartphone hielt bisher so lange durch ^^ Ausnahme so akkumonstern wie dem Mate 20 Pro. Aber bisher ist noch kein Mate 20 Pro nutzer auf ein Oneplus gewechselt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## claster17 (12. November 2018)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digibites.accubattery
Damit kannst du nach einigen Tagen deinen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch sehen.


----------



## DasTier81 (13. November 2018)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch das dein AKKU einfach defekt ist . War bei meinem S8 der fall . 
Der AKKU wurde erst warm letztendlich dann richtig heiss und hielt max. 2-4 std . 

Nur so als Hilfestellung nicht das das unbedingt auch bei dir der fall sein sollte


----------



## piinnn (13. November 2018)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Gibt's dazu etwas genauere Daten/Zahlen? ^^ Wie viel Screen-On-Time schaffst du in einer Akkuladung von 100% auf <5%?
> Ich hab bei der letzten ladung innerhalb von 36 stunden 8 stunden und 15 minuten~ geschafft, dann war der Akku leer.
> 
> Hab schon screens gesehen von über 8 stunden, über das komplette Wochenende (also 3 Tage durch), und jeder ist begeistert, und meint, kaum ein anderes Smartphone hielt bisher so lange durch ^^ Ausnahme so akkumonstern wie dem Mate 20 Pro. Aber bisher ist noch kein Mate 20 Pro nutzer auf ein Oneplus gewechselt, soweit ich weiß.



Habe aktuell noch 76% bei 1Std 9min Screentime, werde dann später nochmal ergänzen bei 5%, sollte ich Zeit haben. Bis jetzt musste ich es aber jedes mal aufladen bevor der Tag vorbei war, obwohl ich es nicht wirklich intensiv benutzt habe. Hattest du denn den Energiesparmodus auch die ganze Zeit aktiviert oder nur zu gewissen Akkuständen/ Garnicht? 

Im Zweifelsfall wende ich mich an den Amazon-Support, die werden mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach ein neues Gerät senden und das alte zurück verlangen. Wäre ein bisschen nervig wegen der Einrichtung, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. Ich denke da gibt es auch eine Direkttransferoption von OnePlus, von daher... Wie auch immer, ich achte mal später darauf und ergänze die Zeit anschließend


----------



## Andregee (13. November 2018)

DasTier81 schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch das dein AKKU einfach defekt ist . War bei meinem S8 der fall .
> Der AKKU wurde erst warm letztendlich dann richtig heiss und hielt max. 2-4 std .
> 
> Nur so als Hilfestellung nicht das das unbedingt auch bei dir der fall sein sollte


Ein Akku erwärmt sich nur bei starker Beanspruchung außer er entflammt sich gerade. Da werden dann wohl Hintergrundprozesse den Akku massiv beansprucht haben 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (13. November 2018)

Mit der App AccuBattery die schon verlinkt wurde kannst Du auch sehen wie es um den Gesundheitszustand des Akku's aussieht, also wieviel mAh Du eigentlich hast (von den ursprünglich 3700 soweit ich weiß).


----------



## Darkseth (13. November 2018)

piinnn schrieb:


> Habe aktuell noch 76% bei 1Std 9min Screentime, werde dann später nochmal ergänzen bei 5%, sollte ich Zeit haben. Bis jetzt musste ich es aber jedes mal aufladen bevor der Tag vorbei war, obwohl ich es nicht wirklich intensiv benutzt habe. Hattest du denn den Energiesparmodus auch die ganze Zeit aktiviert oder nur zu gewissen Akkuständen/ Garnicht?
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall wende ich mich an den Amazon-Support, die werden mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach ein neues Gerät senden und das alte zurück verlangen. Wäre ein bisschen nervig wegen der Einrichtung, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. Ich denke da gibt es auch eine Direkttransferoption von OnePlus, von daher... Wie auch immer, ich achte mal später darauf und ergänze die Zeit anschließend



Energiesparmodus ist bei mir grundsätzlich aus, auch bei 2% Akku ^^
Nur Intelligenter Akku ist an, und Akku-optimierung (das ist sowieso automatisch immer an), also der Systemstandard.

Was steht denn unter Akkunutzung? Gibt's da ne bestimmte App, die besonders viel % hat? 

Also, knapp über ne stunde erscheint mir etwas wenig. Wie gesagt, normalerweise ohne Gaming, ganz normales zeuge (chatten, surfen, mails etc) sollte man hier relativ bequem die 7:30 stunden SoT knacken. Oft sogar mehr. Wenn man deutlich drunter liegt, stimmt echt was nicht.
Ich liege aktuell bei 38% Restakku, 5:23 stunden SoT. Davon 42 Minuten Simpsons Springfield als Game (was halt alleine knapp 10% Akku gezogen hat in der Zeit, auch weil hier für den ersten Start über 1.5gb Daten runtergeladen werden mussten.

Aber bedenke, es kann IMMER ein Montagsgerät sein. Vielleicht ist ne Lötstelle auf der Platine defekt, und deswegen wird hier Akku gezogen.


Wie ist der Akkuverbrauch, wenn es nur rumliegt im Standby? Ich hab es mal vorm schlafen gehen aufgeladen, liegen lassen, nach 5 stunden waren noch 98% drin. Wenn es bei dir deutlich mehr ist (probier's evtl mal die nächste Nacht), wäre das auch ein Indikator.



Andregee schrieb:


> Ein Akku erwärmt sich nur bei starker Beanspruchung außer er entflammt sich gerade. Da werden dann wohl Hintergrundprozesse den Akku massiv beansprucht haben


Bei mir bliebt der Akku eig immer kühl. Wie generell das ganze Gerät.
Bei insgesamt 3 Akkuladungen wurde der Akku nur einmal knapp über 40°C warm, bis der Akku etwa 70% Ladestand erreicht hat, dann wieder <30°C. Die restlichen Ladungen nicht wärmer als 35°C oder knapp über 35°C.

Beim benutzen, egal was, war der Akku noch nie wärmer als 33°C~ (Hab den kompletten Log im GSam Battery Monitor). Selbst als ich für 40~ Minuten lang 10% Akku weggesaugt hab mit dem Simpsons Springfield game, ging der Akku nur auf 32°C, vielleicht 33°C hoch.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mit der App AccuBattery die schon verlinkt wurde kannst Du auch sehen wie es um den Gesundheitszustand des Akku's aussieht, also wieviel mAh Du eigentlich hast (von den ursprünglich 3700 soweit ich weiß).


Diese Funktion braucht aber mehrere Akkuladungen, bis das abgeschätzt werden kann. soweit ich weiß wird diese Information in der App nämlich NICHT "ausgelesen", hab die für paar Tage auf dem S7 Edge gehabt, bevor mein 6t kam. Nach 1-2 Akkuzyklen kam da ne Anzeige, die wich aber deutlich von dem ab, was das System selbst gesagt hatte (Restkapazität vom Akku wird im System hinterlegt, und PhoneINFO für Samsung phones zeigt das auch in % an. Beides ist fast identisch bis auf 2-3%~).

Viel Sinn bei nem 6t macht das aber eig nicht, der Akku sollte hier nagelneu sein.


----------



## RavionHD (13. November 2018)

Also bei meinem Oneplus 5T hatte ich zu Beginn soweit ich weiß statt 3300 mAh nur 3000 mAh, und als ich in diversen Foren geschaut habe schien dies normal zu sein.
Mittlerweile hat es gut 2830 mAh.


----------



## piinnn (13. November 2018)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Energiesparmodus ist bei mir grundsätzlich aus, auch bei 2% Akku ^^
> Nur Intelligenter Akku ist an, und Akku-optimierung (das ist sowieso automatisch immer an), also der Systemstandard.
> 
> Was steht denn unter Akkunutzung? Gibt's da ne bestimmte App, die besonders viel % hat?
> ...



Also an diese Werte komme ich nicht wirklich ran,  momentan bin ich bei 55% und 2 Std. 14min Displaynutzung. Benutzt habe ich damit Hauptsächlich 4 Apps, Instagram (5%), Snapchat (4%) Chrome (4%) und Youtube (3%). Habe mir die Akku-App einfach mal heruntergeladen. Wie es aussieht werde ich aber nach einem Austauschgerät von Amazon nachfragen.


----------



## Darkseth (13. November 2018)

man könnte evtl mal nen Werksreset probieren, vielleicht löst sich das ganze ja dadurch auch


----------



## piinnn (13. November 2018)

Darkseth schrieb:


> man könnte evtl mal nen Werksreset probieren, vielleicht löst sich das ganze ja dadurch auch



Habe jetzt 5% und insgesamt 5Std 30Min Screentime. Es ist gerade 23:43 , es hat also gerade für einen Tag gereicht


----------



## Darkseth (14. November 2018)

warst dabei unterwegs, oder nur zu Hause?

War heute das erste mal außer haus damit, die Mobilfunkverbindung ist dort wohl nicht die beste. Dadurch hatte ich teilweise 20% Akku verloren, und gerade mal 45 min SoT.

Gerade noch 68% übrig, und 1:36 stunden SoT. Laut hochrechnung würde ich auf 5+ stunden kommen dabei. Mal den morgigen Tag abwarten.

Könnte aber, wenn du ne schlechte Verbinudng hast (und das Gerät daher stärker funken muss), oder du öfter mal die Zellen wechselst, evtl gar nicht so weit weg sein.


----------



## piinnn (14. November 2018)

Darkseth schrieb:


> warst dabei unterwegs, oder nur zu Hause?
> 
> War heute das erste mal außer haus damit, die Mobilfunkverbindung ist dort wohl nicht die beste. Dadurch hatte ich teilweise 20% Akku verloren, und gerade mal 45 min SoT.
> 
> ...



Größtenteils Zuhause. Ca. von 7:45 bis 13:00 war ich unterwegs.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. November 2018)

Wie liefen die letzten 2 Tage? Ich habe jetzt als Übergangshandy das Note 4. Der verbaute Akku ist ganz orfentlich.

Wie ändert sich eigentlich die Performance mit steigender App Anzahl? Beim Note 8 eines Kollegen habe ich einen riesigen Performance Schub feststellen können nachdem er von 45 apps ca. 20 deinstalliert hat.


----------



## Darkseth (17. November 2018)

@ PM: Dachte du meinst den TE; und nicht mich ^^

Aber zur vollständigkeit, poste ich das ganze hier auch noch rein:

Also jetzt gerade hab ich 43% Akku verloren innerhalb von 17 stunden, 4 stunden SoT.

Hatte heute morgen 48%~ etwa, und hatte unnötigerweise Panik. Hab also angesteckt bis... 79%~ rum, wo ich mich fertig gemacht hab morgens. Hätte auch so easy gereicht.

Wenn ich weg bin, sind es aber durchaus schon mal 1 stunde SoT bei 15% Akkuverlust. Mit Mobilfunk und so zieht es schon etwas mehr.

Performanceunterschiede hab ich bisher nicht festgestellt, hab aber nichtübermäßig viele apps. Kritisch ist es, wenn die performance nach x Jahren sinkt und nicht mehr hoch geht. (wie bei Samsung oft)


----------



## Darkseth (18. November 2018)

So, heute mal wieder keine volle Akkuladung aber:
Ausgesteckt vor knapp 8 stunden, seit dem 33% Akku verbraucht.
4 Stunden, 10 Minuten SoT in der Zeit. Überwiegend Youtube (1.5 stunden~), und sonst bilder / Videos aus der gallerie, und sonst eben kleinkram. Überwiegend im Wlan~


----------



## piinnn (18. November 2018)

Habe heute um 11:30 bei voll geladenem Akku das OP6t rausgenommen, es bis jetzt (22:34) benutzt, und habe noch 17% bei 3 Std 40 Minuten Screentime. Morgen sollte dann mein Austauschgerät ankommen, denn so einen großen Unterschied sollte es nicht geben, zumal ich es heute zu 100% im WLan benutzt habe. Danke für deine ganzen Infos, hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen!


----------



## Darkseth (19. November 2018)

Vor 16 stunden abgesteckt, dann standby über Nacht. Morgens mit paar mal Schlummern (brauch ich xD) hatte ich beim endgültig aufwachen noch 93%, nach insgesamt 8 stunden. Waren glaub 0,8%/h wieder.
Bis eben unterwegs, hab noch 65%, 2:07 stunden SoT.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. November 2018)

Nach 10 Stunden Laufzeit (Internet, Microsoft teams, Word und Standy) habe ich noch 57%. Mal schauen. Morgen stehen dann bestimmt 30 Stunden Laufzeit da

Update: 1Tag Akkulaufzeit


----------

